# midcoast popping cork



## CRGR (Sep 8, 2014)

Just picked up a couple of the 'enticer' models. Interested in how it looks/acts in the water since main line and leader are tied off above the cork. I understand you can cast a lot farther - makes sense - but how does it fish? Thanks in advance


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

You will love it and wonder why they were not made this way to begin with. Especially casting!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

They fish great. If you are using braid, sometimes you may experience line twist around the shank. If this happens, put some mono line between your main line and the cork.


----------



## LSUALUM (Sep 19, 2014)

We crimp one of the longer skinny weights just above the main weight on the cork to add a little extra casting distance. Rides in the water the same too and still has plenty of sliding room for the cork and beads.


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

They work great-You won't be disappointed & they cast a mile.


----------



## SKIPJACKSLAYER (Nov 19, 2013)

Zeitgeist said:


> They fish great. If you are using braid, sometimes you may experience line twist around the shank. If this happens, put some mono line between your main line and the cork.


Yes same here I always tie a leader before tying the popping cork on. I don't throw live bait anymore, only if I'm taking someone who doesn't know how to fish will I use it. Mainly bc my boay is so small that I have to pack a lot of extra gear with the live well and O2 tank it takes up too much space, and as much as 2 quarts of shrimp or 4 dozen croaker cost is more than my gas expenses for the day. Fishing live bait is still fun and when I have the proper boat I will still do it from time to time. But it's nice to have that leader tied on anyways bc when I was ready to switch to soft plastics I already had a leader attached for it and it did prevent tangles. These corks are the best casting cork you can throw though keeps you from whipping the shrimp off when casting hard into the wind. Just watch the cork bc sometimes it doesn't got straight down it will just kind of lay on its side and move a bit but still means fish on!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

I have had the same Mid Coast corks since I purchased them years ago. I have only lost two. One on a tree, that my neighbor ended up cutting down and the tree cutters probably kept it (LOL), and one is swimming around East Matty with a nice trout on it. 

The one in East Matty was suppose to be orange, but is pretty much white now due to boat rash.

My point is they VERY durable and solid. Like someone said, they cast very well. almost ike a cannon round.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

How much are they? $$


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

MEGABITE said:


> How much are they? $$


Around $5.00 bucks


----------



## aquafowlr (May 21, 2004)

I see everyone is talking great about this corks. I can say I absolutely hate them. I bought two of the ones you tie at the top and one you tie at the bottom. The first two I spent more time untangling them than fishing. Chunked them in the trash. The last one made it one trip drifting with shrimp before it fell apart. The plastic inserts in the cork fell out and the black finish fell off. I'm glad y'all are having better luck than me.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

aquafowlr said:


> I see everyone is talking great about this corks. I can say I absolutely hate them. I bought two of the ones you tie at the top and one you tie at the bottom. The first two I spent more time untangling them than fishing. Chunked them in the trash. The last one made it one trip drifting with shrimp before it fell apart. The plastic inserts in the cork fell out and the black finish fell off. I'm glad y'all are having better luck than me.


Tangles are operator error. You need mono above the cork to keep from wrapping up. Braid straight to anything will tangle.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

aquafowlr said:


> I see everyone is talking great about this corks. I can say I absolutely hate them. I bought two of the ones you tie at the top and one you tie at the bottom. The first two I spent more time untangling them than fishing. Chunked them in the trash. The last one made it one trip drifting with shrimp before it fell apart. The plastic inserts in the cork fell out and the black finish fell off. I'm glad y'all are having better luck than me.


Man, sorry to hear this. My experience has been the exact opposite. It is true that when using braid, certain models can tangle. One of the reasons why my favorite is the Outcast because there is no shank. Think the one in the picture below has literally been on there about a year. One of the good things about the palomar knot and braid, it will not break.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

MEGABITE said:


> How much are they? $$


Academy carries them now but best place to get them is at the Texas City Bucees. A little bit cheaper there. Also, thar are always at the fishing show and usually do 5 for $20.


----------



## Maverick2014 (Aug 31, 2014)

Just bought the midcoast evolution after using cajun thunder for years,
The evolution fished awesome with 24" 20lb mono leader with 1/8 oz jig head and gulp. Hooked up all day while my buddy just got mad! He called me later to find out where to get one. Roys Bait and Tackle in CC.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Midcoast outcast is my go to cork. Musta caught over 200 reds on the outcast. Cannot say enough good about Midcoast. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cobra_steven (Jun 2, 2010)

Weird how I was just looking into these just yesterday. I've yet to try them but hopefully I'll get the chance this coming week sometime!


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Social media can be the greatest blessing ever or the greatest horror story ever. 

I respectfully request if you have a problem with a product that you go directly to that company with your problem and seek a solution vs ripping them apart on a forum like 2cool. 

Try running a small business someday and see what it is really like. 

Midcoast products ain't perfect but they are they only cork product I use. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CRGR (Sep 8, 2014)

Thanks chickenboy. Ive caught many a fish with your products and plan to hang a few of them from my new popping corks!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

chickenboy said:


> Social media can be the greatest blessing ever or the greatest horror story ever.
> 
> I respectfully request if you have a problem with a product that you go directly to that company with your problem and seek a solution vs ripping them apart on a forum like 2cool.
> 
> ...


I refuse to use the chicken flavored shrimp aka BBB at Academy. I know how the story goes and how it ended. You are the better man and I support your plastics 100%! It isn't easy marketing in the fishing world.


----------



## kcliff (Dec 18, 2004)

Midcoast has been great for me. I had to make a direct order a few years ago and havent needed to make another since. They have lasted a long time.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

aquafowlr said:


> I see everyone is talking great about this corks. I can say I absolutely hate them. I bought two of the ones you tie at the top and one you tie at the bottom. The first two I spent more time untangling them than fishing. Chunked them in the trash. The last one made it one trip drifting with shrimp before it fell apart. The plastic inserts in the cork fell out and the black finish fell off. I'm glad y'all are having better luck than me.


Are you sure they are midcoast?

I have been using the same ones all summer and they are all beat to hell but mechanically sound.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Zeitgeist said:


> They fish great. If you are using braid, sometimes you may experience line twist around the shank. If this happens, put some mono line between your main line and the cork.


Rocked the midcoast this morning! It seems as if using a heavier leader than normal the tag end will catch the braid at times and cause twist, but I maybe wrong. I make sure the tag end is facing away the main line when tying, sometimes run it back through the swivel eye. I try to remember after each fish to make sure the leader line is facing down and also check for twists.


----------



## aquafowlr (May 21, 2004)

*Corks*

Thanks for the ripping guys! Let me get this straight, I fish with braid so I have to tie a mono leader AND a floro leader to my cork to make them work? Yea right! I think I'll just keep making my own now. So a guy asks for an honest answer to a question and since it's not the same as ya'lls I'm wrong? And I don't care if your backing another small business, if I think your product is junk I'll call you out. How else do you get better?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

aquafowlr said:


> Thanks for the ripping guys! Let me get this straight, I fish with braid so I have to tie a mono leader AND a floro leader to my cork to make them work? Yea right! I think I'll just keep making my own now. So a guy asks for an honest answer to a question and since it's not the same as ya'lls I'm wrong? And I don't care if your backing another small business, if I think your product is junk I'll call you out. How else do you get better?


Do you know how many people chunked a full spool af braid in the trash the first time they used it and were using it wrong? A lot. We are not just backing a local company and lying about their products. Your claims are hard to believe because I can honestly say I have never heard or read anything bad about them until your post. I am sorry your cork fell apart and the others got all tangled.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

When using over lots of shell........it allows you to pop up and not snag anything. (most of the time.....)

Pair it with your favorite plastic and your doing what guys throwing just touts can't ....

Mid coast is local...out of Needville ....and I like supporting good ole boys....that simply want you to catch fish.....

Their OUTCAST is my go to.... But they all have their place......


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

I use the Evolutions, Dont know if they still are available, but they last that long. Ill re paint the black n orange ones... I will make it a point to get my mid-coast cork out of a Jetty Rock, Pier, Well or whatever. 

Plain Simple, They Pay Dividends.. Cash In !!

The Staff are knowledgeable beyond means and always are there to assist.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

aquafowlr said:


> Thanks for the ripping guys! Let me get this straight, I fish with braid so I have to tie a mono leader AND a floro leader to my cork to make them work? Yea right! I think I'll just keep making my own now. So a guy asks for an honest answer to a question and since it's not the same as ya'lls I'm wrong? And I don't care if your backing another small business, if I think your product is junk I'll call you out. How else do you get better?


I tie the braid straight to the cork. Ask for a refund or try a different model.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Solodaddio said:


> I tie the braid straight to the cork.


Me too, works fine for me.

Here is another type to look at, no foam to fall apart.

http://www.legendpoppingcorks.com/products.html


----------



## bobcat_fisherman (Jul 3, 2012)

We love Midcoast corks!!!


----------



## Hooked on Salt (May 17, 2011)

Never had an issue with quality at all and got rid of my other corks. They are tough. Never tried the enticer but going to give it a whirl. Been eying them for awhile but did not know if they worked that good or just caught more fishermen.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

*How...*



Solodaddio said:


> I tie the braid straight to the cork. Ask for a refund or try a different model.


 How do ya tie the line to the cork?


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

V-Bottom said:


> How do ya tie the line to the cork?


Simple fishermans knot otherwise known as an improved clinch knot.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

V-Bottom said:


> How do ya tie the line to the cork?





Solodaddio said:


> Simple fishermans knot otherwise known as an improved clinch knot.


Highly recommend the Palomar knot when tying braid to a swivel or eye:

http://www.animatedknots.com/palomar/index.php?Categ=fishing


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

If you are using braid you will have a lot more luck putting a 1-2' 30lb mono shock leader between the cork and braid. Use the FG knot to join the braid and mono,

If you dont and get a backlash or tangle, the cork will break off.


----------



## aquafowlr (May 21, 2004)

*Corks*

Thanks for all of the advice guys. I think I'll just use these instead. And yes they are midcoast products slightly modified.


----------



## Fishin' Texas Aggie 05 (May 27, 2012)

I have one, tried it, hated it, and put it in my fishing closet. After reading this thread I will try it again.

I guess I will tie the braid to a swivel, tie a leader to the cork, and then tie the hook end off off the cork. How long should that leader be between the cork and the braid?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Fishin' Texas Aggie 05 said:


> I have one, tried it, hated it, and put it in my fishing closet. After reading this thread I will try it again.
> 
> I guess I will tie the braid to a swivel, tie a leader to the cork, and then tie the hook end off off the cork. How long should that leader be between the cork and the braid?


The leader length is dependent on how deep you want your lure or bait. There is not a set length. 24" is a good starting point.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Can't see a cork getting pulled under backwards myself. I have one of their setups tied to my ceiling fan chain now.


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

MidCoast Inticer has been my go-to cork for five years now and I've tossed everything else I had. I think the center wire and beads make just the right racket for trout and reds. And they cast a mile without tangling.

When mine get more white than orange, I masking tape the swivels, beads, and wire and give them a good paint job. These corks will last a LOONG time when taken care of.

If you're throwing braid, most fishermen I know use a fluorocarbon or mono leader, regardless what they're throwing - topwater, soft plastics, Mirrolures, corks. It cuts way down on tangles. So, my rig: 2-3' of 20# fluorocarbon leader tied to braid with uni-to-uni, leader tied to Inticer with improved clinch knot. Like Mack says, the length of the second leader under the Inticer varies depending on water depth and where you want to fish in the water column. Like he said, start with 24" and go from there.

The only cork argument among my many fellow fishermen is not which cork is the best, it's which MidCoast cork is the best, and then it's which COLOR MidCoast cork works the best...

Aquafowlr, sorry you had some bad experiences, but there are so many people with the opposite experience that we find it hard to believe you're not doing something different that is causing the problems.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

V-Bottom said:


> Can't see a cork getting pulled under backwards myself. I have one of their setups tied to my ceiling fan chain now.


Why not? A fish will pull one under upside down, sideways, right side up, it doesn't matter to them. I'm not sure what you are getting at. Please explain.


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

Same here. Once the pulling starts, it's game over anyway. Who cares which end of the cork gets pulled...


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

ClearLakeClayt said:


> MidCoast Inticer has been my go-to cork for five years now and I've tossed everything else I had. I think the center wire and beads make just the right racket for trout and reds. And they cast a mile without tangling.
> 
> The only cork argument among my many fellow fishermen is not which cork is the best, it's which MidCoast cork is the best, and then it's which COLOR MidCoast cork works the best...


Right on Clayt!

To clarify for everybody, the models with a steel rod through them that stick out the top and allow the cork to slide up and down are the versions that can tangle when using braid. With that said, it is the exception, not the rule. They may not tangle at all when you are using them, especially if you are fishing with mono.

The Outcast, which is my favorite never tangles....and V Bottom, it is obvious you have never been on fish while using a Midcoast cork. The cork not going under has never, ever been a problem for me.


----------



## Wordsaw (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm late to this string, but another vote for Midcoast. I use the one with the up-and-down wire with braid and I've never had a problem with tangling, but the Outcast is awesome too. As far as both the line and leader coming off the top of the cork, I can't really tell any difference between it and the old style corks. I do think hook setting is faster and more sure with the Midcoast.

Quick story. A couple years ago a buddy and I were out at the north jetty. I was fishing with an Outcast and a two-foot shark got hold of my line. About halfway to the boat, the line broke off at the cork. For the next hour we watched my cork, still hooked by the leader to the shark, cruise up and down the jetty. When he wandered close enough, my buddy chunked a Mirrolure and hooked the leader and cork with the shark still attached. Just as he got him back near the boat, the shark spit the hook out, but I got the cork back. I told my buddy thanks, I didn't care about the shark but that was a $5 popping cork.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Yea I've done that atleast twice getting my cork back too.

It's been my experience with the Inticer, my cork can also start swimming side ways or which ever way. When that happens make sure your line is tight and rod tip is up and get ready, because the fish has got it and 1 your in shallow water or 2 the fish is swimming on top or just under the surface and he has got your bait.


----------



## Fishin' Texas Aggie 05 (May 27, 2012)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> The leader length is dependent on how deep you want your lure or bait. There is not a set length. 24" is a good starting point.


I understand the length of the leader going from the cork will determine the dept I'm fishing, but it has been suggested to not tie braid to cork that both ends tie to the top. If that's the case, should I tie a swivel to my braid then a short leader to the cork and then have the terminal end at its applicable length


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Fishin' Texas Aggie 05 said:


> I understand the length of the leader going from the cork will determine the dept I'm fishing, but it has been suggested to not tie braid to cork that both ends tie to the top. If that's the case, should I tie a swivel to my braid then a short leader to the cork and then have the terminal end at its applicable length


A couple of feet will do the trick.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

This thread is cracking me up  

In post number three, I mentioned possible line twist with braid. This only happens when you are drifting towards your cork. Casting towards your drift, the braid has a very slow sink rate. So, if you are not keeping your line tight, yes it can twist.

However, if you are fishing off a pier, a rock jetty, a shoreline...you have no worries. Please ignore the line twist comment unless you are on a boat and casting out toward your drift.

Secondly, please buy a Midcoast Cork and make your your own conclusions. Knowledge comes with experience. Not sure how Midcoast has been so successful at the fishing shows! :headknock


----------



## Fishin' Texas Aggie 05 (May 27, 2012)

I only asked because when I tied braid directly to the cork and then ran a leader off of the cork it would get all SNAFU'ed.

I could cast it a mile but it kept getting tangled up, YMMV maybe I wasn't holding my mouth right


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

I have told this story before, it is true. Years ago late one Sunday evening I was fishing in Offats Bayou and a beautiful huge harvest moon was coming up. The moon was so large I attempted to hit it with my Midcoast outcast cork. There was a slight breeze at my back. With all my strength and great wrist action I slung the outcast into the Fall air and I swear I would have hit the moon but the space shuttle got in the way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

chickenboy said:


> I have told this story before, it is true. Years ago late one Sunday evening I was fishing in Offats Bayou and a beautiful huge harvest moon was coming up. The moon was so large I attempted to hit it with my Midcoast outcast cork. There was a slight breeze at my back. With all my strength and great wrist action I slung the outcast into the Fall air and I swear I would have hit the moon but the space shuttle got in the way.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Darn space shuttle


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

chickenboy said:


> I have told this story before, it is true. Years ago late one Sunday evening I was fishing in Offats Bayou and a beautiful huge harvest moon was coming up. The moon was so large I attempted to hit it with my Midcoast outcast cork. There was a slight breeze at my back. With all my strength and great wrist action I slung the outcast into the Fall air and I swear I would have hit the moon but the space shuttle got in the way.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll bet you have never been told you are full of ****. I like it. Continued prayers for your wife.


----------



## ccm (Aug 4, 2011)

I purchased a Mid Coast Inticer and have been impressed with how much farther I can cast with it but I prefer an oval style cork. Do you know if Mid Coast has any plans to introduce an oval shaped cork with the Inticer configuration.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

I absolutely suck at fishing. Just wanted ya"ll to know that!!


----------



## letsgofishing07 (Jan 2, 2015)

When a fish takes it does it pull straight down or to the side? I'm just curious. And how do yal rig them? Do yal put any weights or chatter weights on the leader?


----------



## Wordsaw (Apr 17, 2013)

From my observation, they act just like a regular cork when you get a bite. I do think it's easier to set the hook with them, though.


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

ccm said:


> I purchased a Mid Coast Inticer and have been impressed with how much farther I can cast with it but I prefer an oval style cork. Do you know if Mid Coast has any plans to introduce an oval shaped cork with the Inticer configuration.


The only MidCoast that is oval is the Texas Swing, but it's bottom rigged. No worries - just cut off the bottom swivel (under the lead weight) and rig to the top swivel the same way you would an Inticer.

http://www.midcoastproducts.com/cork-texasswing.htm


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

letsgofishing07 said:


> When a fish takes it does it pull straight down or to the side? I'm just curious. And how do yal rig them? Do yal put any weights or chatter weights on the leader?


You would think, with the hook leader rigged at the top swivel, that the cork would go down sideways, but it doesn't. I think the lead weight on the bottom of the rig prevents that. The whole works goes straight down, even on a slow, dreaded, piggy takedown...

I rig a small natural-color Chatterweight about halfway down the hook leader. My view: the more noise you're making the more fish are going to come looking.


----------



## Flounder Face (Jun 20, 2012)

I guess it depends on how fast the fish is swimming when it inhales your bait.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Capt Mullet had this paragraph about the corks along with a deal for 2 coolers up in the fishing reports.

"I am using the Midcoast Evolution cork with 30 LB Ande line for leader about 4 ft down with a 1/8 oz barrell swivel as a weight. A #6 Gamakatsu treble hook is quickly becoming my favorite hook for specks since they are so sharp it doesnt take much to hook them. They are not very good for reds and other species since they tend to destroy them."


----------



## CRGR (Sep 8, 2014)

Update - been using enticer, evolution, texas sling, and outcast for the last week. They all cast a mile and sit well in the water. They're sulrisingly sensitive and work really well. You have the keep and eye on the top swivel as the braid and mono tend to get twisted up bit not that big a deal. Overall I re wally like these corks and the concept. Been using black, yellow, and orange. All good. Thanks for all the input.


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

Mid Coast has the best cork rigs ever made and they are the only cork rigs on my boat. Period.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

CRGR said:


> Update - been using enticer, evolution, texas sling, and outcast for the last week. They all cast a mile and sit well in the water. They're sulrisingly sensitive and work really well. You have the keep and eye on the top swivel as the braid and mono tend to get twisted up bit not that big a deal. Overall I re wally like these corks and the concept. Been using black, yellow, and orange. All good. Thanks for all the input.


The twist shouldn't be an issue if you check every few casts to make sure a twist isn't started. To many people have mentioned this complication but I've never had it. Keep your line tight in order to set the hook, guess to many peeps aren't paying attention or depending on circle hooks. Dragged out thread!


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

When using braid , short shot of mono stops twist , out cast corks are the bad to the bone I have a couple two years old and look new !


----------



## tigerbait1970 (Jun 12, 2014)

*Outcast corks*

I bought a couple Outcast corks at Academy and it does look like you can chunk them far, can't wait to try them out, but there are no beads on them like many other popping corks. Do you pop them just like the others? Is the cavity in the top enough to make noise when you pop them? Any disadvantage to not having the beads like others?


----------



## flatsfishinfreddy (Jun 28, 2011)

The Inticer has rattles the Outkast does not.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Why I read this site..

I've been fishing the salt for last 35 years, after spending too much time up North fishing in Wisconsin. 

I thought that there wasn't anything NEW in the way of corks until I read this thread. Thanks, guys/gals. Now I get to add yet another object to my too large fishing cache of treasures. When I go, my kids won't have any idea what all of this stuff is....unfortunately. richg99


----------



## Coastal_RedRaider (Dec 30, 2014)

Tried midcoast corks last weekend and it really improved my cast distance. I can cast further than i typically could with typical plastic cork that I had used in the past. I had heard about them for a while now but had been reluctant to switch mainly due to the ease of removing a cork and free lining or switching fishing tactics quickly. I never had any problem with getting tangled. My only question (not having looked at their models yet) is do they have smaller ones (like a mauler) good for working soft plastics? Does anyone have a pic of that setup that I can see?


----------

